# help with oc'ing e8500



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

Before i start, here are my full system specs

wolfdale e8500 3.16ghz(zalman cnps9700 cooler)
gigabyte ga-ep35-ds3l
nvidia geforce 8800 gtx stock speeds(thermaltake duorb cooler)
2gb g-skill 800mhz ram
320gb (3.0gb/s) seagate sata hdd
corsair tx750w psu (power isnt a problem)

well lets start out by saying i can only reach 3.6ghz stable testing cpu, ram with prime95. after that it fails. the voltage control in bios is set to manual but everything is at normal, what can i set the voltages to to be able to reach...oh, say 4ghz stable?(and dont say set the voltage to auto, cuz i do and my temps SKYROCKET(can reach 4ghz) to 55c idle with cpu) I know how to overclock but i'm a little on the noobish side about the voltages, i dont wanna fry anything :tongue:

anyone have the same specs as me and wanna share their bios info? i'd rly appreciate it.

P.S. i feel some games are not getting as much fps as they should considering my cpu speed and video card (css, tf2). should i upgrade ram to maybe 1066mhz?

THANKS SO MUCH FOR ANY INFO! :wave:


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

> P.S. i feel some games are not getting as much fps as they should considering my cpu speed and video card (css, tf2). should i upgrade ram to maybe 1066mhz


yes, this should help.



> 320gb (3.0gb/s) seagate sata hdd


7200RPM?
If so, try getting a faster drive. Or if you have the $, buy four 160Gb drives and RAID0 two with a backup mirror!


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

k thnx, and yea it's 7200rpm, sorry i forgot to mention that 

anyone know any good 1066mhz ram that is good for oc'ing?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

If you are upgrading from 800 to 1066 RAM you will notice more of a decreas in waitong times with that than with an overclock. Crucial Ballistix are damn good.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Apart from Vcore settings, have you FSB volatge setting (CPU VTT)? CPU PLL setting? These can be raised to 1.4v and 1.6v respectively to give more stability with much less heat generated. 

Also do you have GTL REF+ settings? This helps as well. 

What is the VCORE voltage set to just now on manual?


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

like i said i'm a noob about the voltage so i have no idea what CPU VTT, CPU PLL and GTL REF+ settings are, but all the voltages are set to NORMAL right now, running 3.6ghz stable


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

yo i got to 4ghz stable running ram with a divider of 2.00, at 844mhz with 5-5-5-15 timings. still getting 0166mhz ram but for now it's fine. cpu idle at 39c, pretty good for that much of an overclock =D


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Prime95 24 hour tested?


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

yes, and i meant to say i'm getting 1066 ram, not 0166 =P


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

And you reached 4ghz without touching voltages? Im a bit sceptical that its stable...........


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

no I raised cpu voltage to 1.4 volts and everything else is at normal. I had to set the divider to 2.00 for ram cuz it was running unstable at about 950mhz or more. oh well, worth more fps =D


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thats hovering on the edge of the volatge range for that CPU. Try increasing the CPU VTT (FSB) and PLL if you have it and then decreasing the vcore. It will make your CPU lifespan longer. Also wat are your temps? I suspect there gonna be higher than the thermal rating.


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

how many volts u think i shud decrease the vcore to? and my cpu temps are about 40c idle


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

running stable at 1.35 volts on vcore. noobish question coming sorry, but thats why i'm here, to learn. how do i change fsb setting? i dont see it in M.I.T. all i see is change ram timings, ram MHZ, cpu speed blah blah blah, where is FSB?


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

MIT? Wats that? The FSB setting is clearly stated in the BIOS. Wat are your temps when ur CPU is on full load when using prime95?


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

M.I.T. = MB Intelligent Tweaker. cpu running like 50-55c max, dont worry about that, i got a zalman cnps9700 cooler. where is FSB in the bios? is it in M.I.T. or something like other bios options or something, cuz i cant seem to find it


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

The FSB is the CPU Host Frequency


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

oh in that case the fsb is set at 422, 4ghz(400x9.5)


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Can you take a screen shot of the voltages screen? lets see wat options you have there.


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

it's ok people, i figured it out. i raised the volts to 1.35 and it works, thnx for everyone who helped


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well ok, but you can get it running stable with a lower vcore using other means but hey it's your CPU at the end of the day.


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

lazareth1 said:


> Well ok, but you can get it running stable with a lower vcore using other means but hey it's your CPU at the end of the day.


k what voltage do u recommend then? :4-dontkno


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wat options have you got in the voltages screen>??


----------



## oldasdirt78 (Oct 3, 2008)

where was this thread 6 months ago it would of saved my life


----------

